# Gwenyth Paltrow had baby boy by planned c-section...



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I just heard this tonight. I wonder why the c-section though...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Probably so she could have a tummy tuck. Grr.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

I don' t know, she seems pretty crunchy. I won' t be surprised if some kind of real medical reasoning comes out on this, like placenta previa or something like that. Maybe even a breech, I know not ABSOLUTELY necessary, but that is the generally held belief right now most places.


----------



## Orange Crayon (Nov 1, 2004)

Really???
I thought I heard that she was thinking about having a homebirth..
Ok im very curious now what happened. She seems pretty crunchy.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

did she name him Mortimer? I read somewhere that she picked that name (US weekly I think)


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Let's not jump to conclusions. I believe she had a natural vaginal birth in a hospital and was talking about having a homebirth this time. She may have had a very valid reason for going ahead with a csection if its even true.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Where did you hear this? A quick websearch of the news/media outlets doesn't seem to be confirming that she even gave birth, much less by c/sec (ok, there was one report that she gave birth over the weekend, but it was less than reputable).


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Curious here too....


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

:


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

She was pg?







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

link?


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

This is where I got it from...
http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news?id=15717

Then ETonline.com confirms she had a baby this weekend, but didn't mention a c-section.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

This is where I got it from...
http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news?id=15717

Then ETonline.com confirms she had a baby this weekend, but didn't mention a c-section.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Not so sure how crunchy she is: Interview with Apple's former Nanny


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Just because she had a nanny doesn't mean she isn't crunchy. I didn't read anything in the article that said so. Also I'm not one for putting a whole lotta stock in what employee's of celebrities say, you know? I do remember hearing her borth with Apple was very long and complicated, so I wouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Can't read it. I am too tired of the judgment. I had a csection & I am very glad I am not in the public eye. Her birth choices should be private.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr*
Just because she had a nanny doesn't mean she isn't crunchy. I didn't read anything in the article that said so. Also I'm not one for putting a whole lotta stock in what employee's of celebrities say, you know? I do remember hearing her borth with Apple was very long and complicated, so I wouldn't jump to conclusions.

Didn't see anything in the article? Maybe I read too much into it but the nanny is for pretty strict scheduling of feedings, teaching baby to go to sleep by itself,

Quote:

The rot set in, she believes, with the fashion for demand feeding, which establishes mum as baby's servant. "It affects a child's whole life," she says. "A child who has had to fit in with the family and has a routine fits in better at school."

Quote:

But essentially lots of routine. "Most of us live by routine, why not start that with babies?" she says. "I wake babies during the day to feed them, but never at night. If babies fall asleep halfway through a feed, I change their nappies and then they can have the other breast. And I tuck babies down to sleep when they are awake so they learn to sleep on their own. It's so much better for them."
I gather by reading this she is more like ezzo than AP. Not saying she is _that_ bad but the talk of scheduling and being anti bf on demand has me wondering.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Not everyone that breastfeeds and babywears is AP. I would think there would have to be some form of CIO if the woman has the baby sleeping through the night at 6 weeks. Oh well.


----------



## EmPaige (Mar 24, 2006)

apple's little brother is named moses...no more details on the birth


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

The article was the nanny's description of caring, not Gwyneths. I would rather hear it straight from the source and not by someone who was at one time employed by them.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm refering to the nanny in my post, not Gwyneth, just in case it isn't clear.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Not everyone that breastfeeds and babywears is AP. I would think there would have to be some form of CIO if the woman has the baby sleeping through the night at 6 weeks. Oh well.

Well, my dd slept through the night at a few weeks old but she was a little odd in the sleeping department. And go figure, she had periods of a lot of nightwaking around a few of the big milestones, at age 2 and again last month.







No CIO, I think I may have tried it once half-heartedly, but it felt wrong, wrong, wrong and dh and I said we'd never do that again.

eta: when I said I may have tried CIO half-heartedly, I mean around age 1 or so, not with a newborn.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

She had a very long labor and an epidural with her first baby.

Don't ask me why I know these things









Welcome to the world Baby Moses


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

:


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

So there are now umpteen articles confirming she had a baby, but none mention a c/sec. However, if it is true, my guess would be that the difference between the 10 lbs. vag. birth with the first and a c/sec this time would be 'location, location, location'. She was a birth center transfer to hospital with the first and this time, reportedly gave birth in an NYC hospital.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't see the big deal that she had a planned c-section. I just wrote that in my post because that's what I read.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

at least this baby isnt named after a fruit..sorry that just bugs me lol


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I can't believe I'm posting on this but I thought I heard she had a really long hard labor with Apple and she was over 10 pounds. Maybe something happened that made a c-section a better choice..........


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i heard the interview gywneth paltrow did with oprah winfrey and she talked a little bit about laboring with apple. i posted about the interview in the celebrity homebirthers thread in the homebirth forum, too. she labored for "about 70 hours" with apple, and finally somewhere in the 60s hours (high sixties, i think, but not sure...) she agreed that getting an epidural would be a good idea since she was exhausted. baby apple was born just a few hours later. i don't remember apple being reported as being a big baby. i don't remember any details being released at all about her height and weight at all, in fact, just her birthday, and then a few days later, her name.

and so far, perezhilton.com is the only source and the only referred source in any of the news outlets that says anything about it being a planned cesarean or even a cesarean.

and i agree with respecting the privacy of her birthing choices, but i'm really darn curious because i know she is probably still vegetarian, mostly macrobiotic, practices yoga regularly (daily?). the medical climate of NYC is not very conducive to vaginal births of breech or otherwise "malpositioned" babies, so if that was the case, i can understand the rumor of a planned cesarean.

welcome to our world, baby Moses!

~claudia


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

baby moses

BTW I was bfeeding on demand and ds2 was sleeping through the night at 2 weeks


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayasMama04*
at least this baby isnt named after a fruit..sorry that just bugs me lol

Why? I think it's a lovely name. Besides, her daddy picked the name, and I think that makes it all the more delightful.

I am amazed at how judgemental many MDC mamas can be when it comes to celebrities. It looks just terrible! Where does it come from? Jealousy or just mean girl syndrome???


----------



## grisaleen (May 14, 2005)

I always thought it was a nice name. Don't know why everyone makes fun of it so much. We name children after flowers (Lily, Rose, et al) but fruit is off limits? There are no rules.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

*I would think there would have to be some form of CIO if the woman has the baby sleeping through the night at 6 weeks. Oh well.*

Wow, that was rude. All 3 of my children started sleeping through between 6-8 weeks and I wouldn't dream of letting any of them CIO. Some babies are just wired differently.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Sweeties1Angel*
*I would think there would have to be some form of CIO if the woman has the baby sleeping through the night at 6 weeks. Oh well.*

Wow, that was rude. All 3 of my children started sleeping through between 6-8 weeks and I wouldn't dream of letting any of them CIO. Some babies are just wired differently.

It wasn't meant rude at all. This nanny is hired for 6 weeks usually to help with pp care. Normally, nannies like these have ALL babies sleeping through the night by 6 weeks. Not very many babies are like that, thus the thought of "there must be some form of CIO". The stuff she was saying about babies need to know they aren't the center of the universe doesn't help me think any differently as well.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I think the reason that most people are feeling critical about the Nanny is because, in that article/interview it sounded like getting a 6 week old newborn to sleep through the night is standard procedure when she's 'on duty'.

Yes, there certianly are exceptions, I don't think anybody is trying to say that NO babies EVER sleep through the night on their own at 6 weeks. But I think we all can agree that _for the most part, most babies_ do not, and it would take some form of CIO to force the ones who wouldn't naturally sleep through the night at that stage to do so.










(ETA: Kathryn and I were writing at the same time, apparently I'm a little slower than she is







)


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, great minds think alike.







That was exactly what I was saying.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

oh my.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I hate to be a hater, but there is a copy of the May Ladies Home Journal next to me with an interview with Gwyneth`s mom,Blythe Danner & that`s pretty close to the source IMO. She says G & her brother were always picked up when they cried but that G & her nanny believe Apple would be spoiled if they did that. Its all about "self soothing." Her mom says G sat outside the nursery door crying rather than pick up the baby. Next time you`re in line, look at this magazine. It was a sad article, it bothered me for days.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liseux*
I hate to be a hater, but there is a copy of the May Ladies Home Journal next to me with an interview with Gwyneth`s mom,Blythe Danner & that`s pretty close to the source IMO. She says G & her brother were always picked up when they cried but that G & her nanny believe Apple would be spoiled if they did that. Its all about "self soothing." Her mom says *G sat outside the nursery door crying rather than pick up the baby.* Next time you`re in line, look at this magazine. It was a sad article, it bothered me for days.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

terrible...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

well, I had a very medically nessecary c-section with ds after attempting to VBAC. And I may need to have a third someday.

I dunno... I will always love Gwyneth Paltrow








She just seems more REAL to me than so many other actresses. Besides that, I really prefer British acting







Anyway- I agree it is very personal. Who knows the reason. People can also be misinformed on things. Until we really know the truth, we are bound in doing things the wrong way. Everyone is at a different state of learning in life. Just because she is crunchy in one area, doesn't mean she knows everything! Maybe she got a mainstream nanny -maybe she wil do better this time around? I know I learned so much with my second- I do things so differently now!


----------

